# Barrie guys, help me out!



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

This is a longshot, but I'm looking to get in touch with a guy I bought a guitar off of years and years ago--his name is Terry Baker, working out of Barrie, and he used to play in the band 'Scorcher' in the 80s. I'm not sure where he is now, but I assume it's still in Barrie.

If any of you guys have his email or his ear, please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Canada 411.ca: Free People Search & Business Telephone Directory


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Budda said:


> Canada 411.ca: Free People Search & Business Telephone Directory


Thanks, Budda. I DID get in touch with him, though, thanks to the magic of google.


----------

